# Fish in Portugal



## redbourn

This link to the types of fish and cost might be of interest.

http://catavino.net/peixe-in-portugal-the-numerous-and-delicious-varieties-of-portuguese-fish/

I made a short list of one that I will try first. I live in a fishing village and there is a shop about 50 yards (meters) away.

•Dourada

•Corvina

•Robalo

•Sargo-Alcorraz

•Pargo

•Besugo **

Any comments?

I don't like a large amount of small bones.

Michael


----------



## canoeman

Dourado really needs BBQ or grilling equally Robelo, Trout, Salmon trout, Mackerel
Robelo, Trout, Salmon Trout, Salmon, Mackerel (not Carapou much drier than Mackerel) all oven cook nicely in a foil parcel with herbs lemon etc to taste
Corvina great pan fried or BBQ 

Prefer Dourado to your last three


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Dourado really needs BBQ or grilling equally Robelo, Trout, Salmon trout, Mackerel
> Robelo, Trout, Salmon Trout, Salmon, Mackerel (not Carapou much drier than Mackerel) all oven cook nicely in a foil parcel with herbs lemon etc to taste
> Corvina great pan fried or BBQ
> 
> Prefer Dourado to your last three


Thanks


----------



## travelling-man

Tamboril = Monkfish

The whole fish is helluva fugly but the tail section makes great eating & only has the one central bone that is very easy to remove.


----------



## redbourn

travelling-man said:


> Tamboril = Monkfish
> 
> The whole fish is helluva fugly but the tail section makes great eating & only has the one central bone that is very easy to remove.


I ate it in London a few times and it's excellent.

I will check to see if they have it locally and ask them for just the tail ;-)

The fish in the shop next to my apartment are so fresh, that they're still flapping.

She was only the fishmonger's daughter, but she laid on the slab and said fillet.


----------



## siobhanwf

If you click on this link there is a comprehensive list of Portuguese fish .... you work your way t hrought o find it

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/33815-recipes-only.html


----------



## redbourn

siobhanwf said:


> If you click on this link there is a comprehensive list of Portuguese fish .... you work your way t hrought o find it
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/33815-recipes-only.html


Thanks for that.

I will check it out thoroughly when I get my broadband in a day or two.


----------



## canoeman

Monkfish tales always available in various sizes in freezer cabinets


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Monkfish tales always available in various sizes in freezer cabinets


They had a fresh monkfish next door but it was huge.

I bought a fresh robalo (sea bass) and will have it with basmati rice for lunch.

Michael


----------



## travelling-man

I've been very disappointed with the sea bass here & reckon most of it is probably farmed & hence lacking in flavour, firmness & texture but that might be because we don't live on the coast.


----------



## canoeman

Majority seabass, dourado , salmon trout farmed we have 2 trout farms local so buy fresh and 2 trout rivers catch very occasionally but getting better with fly on small rivers


----------



## redbourn

travelling-man said:


> I've been very disappointed with the sea bass here & reckon most of it is probably farmed & hence lacking in flavour, firmness & texture but that might be because we don't live on the coast.


I just cooked my first one here and it was excellent; but since I live in a fishing village it was likely a wild sea bass. Bringing farmed fish here would be a little like taking coal to Newcastle ;-)

A neighbor came by and helped me with the cooking which spiced things up a bit.

http://i41.tinypic.com/or8qk1.jpg

This was how I cooked it; very simple but my kitchen is really set up properly yet.

(I did add the wine).

Ingredients 

1 lb sea bass (cleaned and scaled) 3 garlic cloves, minced or crushed 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil 1 tablespoon Italian seasoning or 1 tablespoon fresh parsley leaves 2 teaspoons fresh coarse ground black pepper 1 teaspoon salt 2 lemon wedges 1/3 cup white wine vinegar (optional) or 1/3 cup white wine (optional)

Directions
Preheat oven to 225°C / 450F°. 
In a cup, mix garlic, olive oil, salt, and black pepper. 
Place fish in a shallow glass or ceramic baking dish. 
Rub fish with oil mixture. 
(Optional) Pour wine over fish. 
Bake fish, uncovered, for 15 minutes; then sprinkle with parsley or Italian seasoning and continue to bake for 5 more minutes (or until the thickest part of the fish flakes easily). 
Drizzle remaining pan juices over fish and garnish with lemon wedges. 
Enjoy!


----------



## oronero

...fantastic Michael! 

By the way, does your apartment block have another vacant flat?...with neighbours like that I can see that I am living in the wrong 'hood'!


----------



## travelling-man

The salted fish can also be quite nice but does take a lot of preparation. I was first told to soak it for 24 hours with a couple of water changes in that time but experience has taught me to soak for 48 hours and change the water at least every 8 hours.


----------



## redbourn

travelling-man said:


> The salted fish can also be quite nice but does take a lot of preparation. I was first told to soak it for 24 hours with a couple of water changes in that time but experience has taught me to soak for 48 hours and change the water at least every 8 hours.


Maybe I'll try it in a restaurant first and see if I like it ;-)

Before moving here I last saw it 14 years ago in Brazil. 

I grew up in Stockwell and saw it all the time in Brixton.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman

Bacalhau try the fish pie version with cream and potatoes or Bacalhau à Brás my preferences


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Bacalhau try the fish pie version with cream and potatoes or Bacalhau à Brás my preferences


I'll give them a try ;-)


----------



## redbourn

Gastronomy | Catavino

Is about Spain and Portugal but is quite an interesting site.


----------



## anapedrosa

Monkfish is frequently offered on a skewer at restaurants - one of my husband's favourites.
Glad you posted this topic - some interesting suggestions (tummy grumbling with hunger now).


----------



## canoeman

BBQ'd squid umh not keen on choco's (cuttlefish) octopus and some of the shellfish, there used to be a fish, shellfish restaurant in Lisbon near the Santa Justa Elevator that I just couldn't walk past the window displays without another meal


----------



## anapedrosa

canoeman said:


> there used to be a fish, shellfish restaurant in Lisbon near the Santa Justa Elevator that I just couldn't walk past the window displays without another meal


I think I know the place, I've walked by many times - with your comment I guess when we are there we will need to do more than walk by


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Bacalhau try the fish pie version with cream and potatoes or Bacalhau à Brás my preferences


I came across this recipe for fish pie ... and will try both of them ;-)

sweet pea fish pie | Jamie Oliver | Food | Jamie Oliver (UK)


----------



## redbourn

I made this yesterday and it's so easy and was excellent.

Seabream in Crazy water with Gennaro Contaldo

I mentioned to a local yesterday that the fish here in Costa da Caparica seems more expensive than meat, and he said that that's because I'm buying it in the town center.

He said I need to go to the fish market which is outside of the town because it's about half the price.

That sounds good and I will do it when I cook for friends but since I'm alone I doubt that it's worth it. 

The fish that I bought yesterday cost 5 euros so it's hardly worth traveling somewhere to save 2.50 euros. 

And I don't want to freeze it when there's so much fresh fish here.


----------



## BlackBeardie

canoeman said:


> Majority seabass, dourado , salmon trout farmed we have 2 trout farms local so buy fresh and 2 trout rivers catch very occasionally but getting better with fly on small rivers


Hi Canoeman, 
I don't think that they use either environmentally friendly or sustainable methods as yet either here int UK or Portugal. Current problems are pollutants discharged into sea/river, encouragement of sealice concentrations and the raping of the seas for baitfish. This especially the case for farming seabass ( robalo  ) or the salmon. And the end product is not very good as mentioned by another poster - soft flesh that's not very tasty.

Do you know what fish you get in the river. I was thinking if I buy a small bit of land I's like to stock it with some small/medium size local species that are good to eat.  Apparently, you don't get perch in the rivers of Spain or Portugal for some reason.

Thank you.


----------



## canoeman

Problem when you stock a stretch of river the fish rarely stay there, you'd only be allowed to stock with native species if you could actually get permission in the first place.

Are local trout farms are pretty good nothing kept at too high a density and a contstant flow of river water


----------

